# A far better version of Hobbit movie



## Aldarion (Jul 8, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=278942758973088


----------



## Elthir (Jul 8, 2020)

Awesome.

I watched it twice already!


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 8, 2020)

I love it. Definitely much better than PJ's version.


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Jul 9, 2020)

Really too bad for kung-fu Tauriel...! 😄😏


----------



## Ithilethiel (Jul 9, 2020)

Aldarion said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=278942758973088



I loved it! Thanks for posting. Def prefer it to PJ's dragged out version. Off to watch it again...


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 9, 2020)

Still love it.


----------



## Elthir (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm planning a loop marathon!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 10, 2020)

More from those guys:


----------



## 1stvermont (Jul 10, 2020)

Aldarion said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=278942758973088




Great stuff thanks.


----------



## Elthir (Jul 10, 2020)

😁

Especially love when the little 🔥 in the woods gets started by 🐲 chasing Bilbo.


----------



## Aldarion (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Olorgando (Jul 13, 2020)

To be truthful, the original Hobbit and even it's post 1950 second edition have massive inconsistencies ...


----------



## Aldarion (Jul 13, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> To be truthful, the original Hobbit and even it's post 1950 second edition have massive inconsistencies ...



With LotR, yes. I think we mentioned that as a reason for why Hobbit movies were changed so much.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 13, 2020)

Speaking of changes. . .


----------



## Halasían (Jul 15, 2020)

A 'better hobbit movie' is a true discussions about the lighter matters of Middle-earth. 🤣


----------

